
The Launch of the Liquid Network - petethomas
https://blockstream.com/2018/10/10/liquid-launch.html
======
londons_explore
Compared to most other new crypto things, this uses actual bitcoins rather
than inventing something new.

I hope it does well!

------
CryptoPunk
This is limited to 15 functionaries (despite having 23 participants), because
it uses Bitcoin's m of n multisig transaction type, which limits n to 15.

Still, I think it's possible this achieves some success.

------
keyle
Interesting. Couldn't see Binance in the list, wonder why?

------
londons_explore
Seems fairly similar in nature to SWIFT...

